# HT Dream



## popeyes168 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi all. The room I'm designing will be 9.5' wide x 13' long with a 7.5' ceiling- so space is limited. I'm planning on a large screen (90 inches) on the 9.5' wall for a theater like experience, and I have questions--
1. Is this feasible with such a short viewing distance?
2. can I put a center speaker behind a projector screen- because of wall space limits.
3. How do you feel about in wall speakers, specifically the UIW series from Definitive Technolgy.

I'm planning on using sound isolation channels to mount the drywall, this is why I'm looking at enclosed in wall speakers. Any advise is much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

popeyes168 said:


> Hi all. The room I'm designing will be 9.5' wide x 13' long with a 7.5' ceiling- so space is limited. I'm planning on a large screen (90 inches) on the 9.5' wall for a theater like experience, and I have questions--
> 1. Is this feasible with such a short viewing distance?
> 2. can I put a center speaker behind a projector screen- because of wall space limits.
> 3. How do you feel about in wall speakers, specifically the UIW series from Definitive Technolgy.
> ...


Hallo fellow cheesehead! :wave:

1. I assume you are only doing one row of seating so that size would be fine IMO. My first row is at about 9' and my screen is a bit bigger - it gives a great immersive affect.

2. You can, but you would need to do an AT screen or it will more than likely sound a bit muffled.

3. I personally feel in walls are a compromise where the WAF must be met - there are some good in walls, but I much prefer bookshelf or floor standers.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

The room is really too short to have a screen wall with your speakers behind an AT screen..
It would place your seating too close to the back wall..
My room is 15' long with a screenwall 2' out from the front wall..That just leaves me about 2'6" behind the seating, when viewing at 9'6"..

I agree with Joe on the in-walls..Only if you really have to..


----------



## popeyes168 (Feb 20, 2011)

thanks for the info,
I was thinking in walls just because the room is smaller than most dedicated theaters and the look is clean. Any suggestions on brands? 
I hoped for two rows of nice couches so there isn't a need for the "recline" room. Or is that getting crazy close to a screen that big, also want it to be 3D.
The wall the screen will be on is part of a false wall that my fireplace is behind so the cabnets will be built into it.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Two rows of couches will place the front seating too close to the screen..
The only way of adding more seating is to have some bean bags in front of the couch..Ideal for kids..

Before anyone can make recommendations for surrounds, we would need to know what your budget is..
Can you give us a sketch showing the false front wall?


----------

